# what major should i study



## dany (Aug 11, 2012)

well i was sure i was going to be a biomedical engineer, now im confused.
i love math, science, history, art. i dont know if it matters but my peronality is isfp
any recomendations on majors


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

What are you best at? Where do you want to be in 10 years time? What do you want to do? How did you reason this? 


These questions must be answered and only YOU can do this.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I, too, was going to be a biomedical engineer at one point. Unfortunately, the lack of support from my classmates and professors made it impossible for me to continue.


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't help you very much, but I will say this: don't be a history major.
It is a very useless major to study in. Since you created this thread, you must not be fanatic about history. If that is the case, a history major will only bring grief.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

enmity said:


> I can't help you very much, but I will say this: don't be a history major.
> It is a very useless major to study in. Since you created this thread, you must not be fanatic about history. If that is the case, a history major will only bring grief.


I've never seen a history major cause grief. The undergraduate history program from the university I graduated from had high rates of employment and graduate program placement for their alumni.


----------



## enmity (Jul 14, 2012)

Well, from what I've seen a history major by itself doesn't help much. Everyone I know who had a history major usually had another degree (language, economics, science) or ended up going to law school. It seems they pursue a history major for pure enjoyment. I rarely see a history major with a career that was relevant to their training (history).

In fact, you can go get a history degree if you wish. Just don't expect to get a job related to history unless you push on to grad school.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

It all depends on your values, interests, abilities, priorities and approach to job seeking. Would you rather do a degree which is directly related to a future career? Is vocational training or getting an education for its own sake more important to you? Personally, I wouldn't trust other people to tell you what your values or priorities should be; they're for you to assess and decide. Advice might be more helpful once you've decided on a path and need suggestions on how to reach your goal. There will be particular challenges no matter which major you choose; the main challenge is putting your *transferable* skills to use in a way which serves your interests and priorities.


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

Since this is PerC, and we all seem to love taking personality tests, you might try taking a career inventory test if you haven't already. Maybe nothing will come of it, or maybe you'll get a suggestion that you'd never considered before and it could help steer you in the right direction. You can find them online or, if you're still in high school, you could talk to your guidance counselor, because they usually have tons of resources for this type of situation. Most universities have an exploratory major as well, which can introduce you to a bunch of different options.

Best of luck!


----------



## Kyle Starr (Aug 15, 2012)

Ask yourself why you wanted to explore biomedical engineering. Was it because it seems like a lucrative industry? Was it because you are fascinated with medical technology? Was it because you genuinely want to help others?

I always dreamed of becoming an Imagineer for Disney or working in the video game industry. During college, I struggled between choosing a major that I would enjoy such as art, writing, or graphic design versus a major that would likely provide me with financial success such as engineering or computer science. In turn, I compromised on both. I graduated with a BA in Political Science because it was easy for me and I loved debating. I imagined that I would end up teaching or running for office.

Now, 3 years out of college, I work in a retail environment as a computer repair technician / customer service representative and am struggling to find a way back to pursuing my dreams. In the current job market, I feel that most degrees say "I am educated and can complete lengthy tasks" unless they are specific to scientific fields. If I could do it all over again, I would choose a major that is fun and gets me excited about learning and going to class. 

My advice is to not seek the "safe route" but dig deep into something that excites you. If you are struggling with a topic, switch gears. I love technology but struggled with the syntax of computer languages. I dropped computer science as a major but enjoy helping people with their technological needs as a computer repair technician.

I'm not sure if any of this makes sense but I hope it helps.


----------



## Arabian Knight (Jun 4, 2012)

_Make a list of the careers that you admire\find interesting, then research them individually and check their job descriptions and requirements, and if possible write next to each career a name of someone you know personally who preforms each one and try to spend 1-5 days with them to see their usual working day.
Then choose your major based on the job you find most attractive. 
If you don't have time to do all these steps, then just major in business, because it will compliment any other major you may like later.

Based on your personality, counseling and teaching(in the subjects you mentioned) are great careers._


----------

